

Automata via Macros (Lisp) [pdf] - ihodes
http://www.cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Papers/Published/sk-automata-macros/paper.pdf

======
hsmyers
For those interested, Scheme is now Racket and there may be other changes
brought on by time. The list is quite responsive with a very satisfactory STN
ratio so use it as a resource as this looks like an interesting project. See:
<http://racket-lang.org/>

------
chalst
This is an old paper: you should give the year in the title, by appending
"(2005)" - it was circulated as a preprint in 2005 and published in the
_Journal of Functional Programming_ in 2006.

There was a nice discussion of it on LtU: <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/569>

The discussion focussed on whether it was good to do this internally using
macros, rather than use an external code-generating tool.

------
JeanPierre
As this is a DFA, I wonder if it is possible to create a NFA via macros. One
way would obviously be to turn the NFA into the DFA at compile-time, and then
apply the DFA-macro, but that may possibly kill efficiency. Is it possible to
do without creating infinite loops because of ϵ-transitions, and with tail
calls? I have my doubts, but that would be amazing.

